# U.S. Government Senior Citizens' Resources



## SifuPhil (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's a listing of U.S. Government resources for seniors covering everything from health and finances to housing and retirement ... 




 Caregivers' Resources 
Help providing care, benefits, long-distance caregiving, legal matters, support for caregivers... 
  Consumer Protection for Seniors 
Consumer fraud, elder rights, advocates for nursing home residents... 
 Education, Jobs, and Volunteerism for Seniors 
Adult education, AARP working options, Senior Corps... 
 End-of-Life Issues 
Advance directives, estate planning, hospice... 
 Federal and State Agencies for Seniors 
Administration on Aging, Social Security Administration, Veterans' Health Administration... 
 Grandparents Raising Grandchildren 
Find grandparent programs in your state and get information about benefits, assistance, and more. 
 Health for Seniors 
Disease, health care facilities, Medicare, nutrition... 
 Housing for Seniors 
Reverse mortgages, in-home help, nursing home comparison, and more... 
 Laws and Regulations Concerning Seniors 
Age Discrimination in Employment Act, Medicare Modernization Act, Social Security Act... 
 Money and Taxes for Seniors 
Investing, tax counseling, estate planning... 
 Retirement 
Pension plans, benefits calculator, retirement ages... 
 Travel and Recreation for Seniors 
Amtrak senior discount, older drivers, travel tips...


----------

